

Huge blow to Irish import stores in U.S. as Cadbury is banned - SwellJoe
http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Huge-blow-to-Irish-import-stores-in-US-as-Cadbury-is-banned.html

======
SwellJoe
American mass-market chocolate is so deeply inferior to chocolate in other
parts of the world. They should be embarrassed to stoop to this level, though
given the shared trademarks and exclusive brand agreements I understand why
the court may have gone this way.

It's not surprising, however, that their instinct was to sue rather than
simply make better chocolate. Making better chocolate costs money, which adds
up over time. Though I can't imagine why anyone would ever buy most Hershey's
products. They're generally awful, over-sweet, and gritty.

